# Grove innovations



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

*Grove Innovations*

Hi, Bikes from Bill Grove 
Grove AGGRESSOR 1992 with XT



Hard Core 1992 with XC pro MD

Philippe


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Great colors, great builds. Any noticeable difference in ride quality between them?


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

The Aggressor is more confortable. But both are fantastique to ride.
The Aggressor is 18 ". Hard Core is 17 "
Phil.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hardcore seems built for technical singletrack riding. Tall bb and stiff, direct connection btween front end and BB. Sharp handling at slow speeds.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Those are both fantastic...thanks for posting.

Definitely on my wish list....I'm from PA, and still can't find one...


Steve


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Old rules...



Philippe


----------



## redcon1 (May 9, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Those are both fantastic...thanks for posting.
> 
> Definitely on my wish list....I'm from PA, and still can't find one...
> 
> Steve


PSA, found on local CL:

Grove Innovation DS


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

That t-shirt is awesome, makes me think of my wicked fat t-shirt:


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

An other AGGRESSOR 1993 with Hot Rods

Phil.


----------



## prefixie (Apr 11, 2012)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Definitely on my wish list....I'm from PA, and still can't find one...


They don't seem to come up too often, which is somewhat surprising since he seems to have made a couple hundred a year for almost 6-7 years.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Some more Details about the AGGRESSOR 1993





Philippe


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

That aggressor just looks so "Right" - to borrow from my Vdub buddies....its got some serious stance.


----------



## bratfass (Oct 20, 2010)

*Grove Innovations X wineberry*

X in wineberry with XT, HotRods and Assault fork (excuse the lame pic)


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

My 91 Hardcore. Made only 3 days after my birthday that year.










Wife's little x-frame. Perfect stand over height! Need to get around to finishing this one.


----------



## bratfass (Oct 20, 2010)

If Your wifes ever gonna be tired of the X please think of me


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

*My Collection*

No quite as extensive as Philippe's collection, but here are my 3 Groves:

1992 X-Frame


1992 Ti


1994 Full Suspension (ready for assembly)


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

colker1 said:


> Hardcore seems built for technical singletrack riding. *Tall bb* and stiff, direct connection btween front end and BB. Sharp handling at slow speeds.


You ain't kidding there.

Damn.


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Digging that susser, MFH.

All spring, let's go.:thumbsup:


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Aggressor 1992 with with a little bit from " Screaming Warning Orange" 

Philippe


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

A Grove Titan 1993 




Phil.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Salut, Grove Innovations Hard Core Neon Solar 1990






Philippe


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

This one is my favourite. NO wonder it's the one you are riding. The geometry/ fit looks perfect..


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Philippe,
Your collection is off the charts. Each and every bike is damn near, if not, perfect. Care to share a list? That way we can request pics.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi some details from the Grove Hard Core 1992.




Philippe


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

all very nice bikes.


----------



## janiejernigan (Jan 1, 2014)

as expected... very nice bike! Hard core 1992 is a beauty.

gothic pants


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi,
X Grove 17 " with Assault fork 1"


and something very important for the front derailleur

Philippe


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

One more X
Glow in the dark from 1989 / 90 I think.


Philippe


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

That is just so cool on so many levels.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Grove with Henry James lugs







Phil.


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

oneschnark said:


> Hi some details from the Grove Hard Core 1992.


I love the little neon touch on the rear dropout 
So cool colors and paintjob


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, 
X neon Solar 19 " (1990 / 1991)
and another one from 1994





Philippe


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Salut, Grove Titan 92 Nr: 3
1 "



Grove Titan 1993 1.1 /8

Phil.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

X with Hard Core Fork

Hard Core 1989 / 90


Philippe


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, more Details from The Hard Core Frame and Hammerhead



Philippe


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

oneschnark said:


> Hi, more Details from The Hard Core Frame and Hammerhead
> 
> 
> 
> Philippe


terrrrrrible !!!
Love that, love those colors !


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

wow! gorgeous, Philippe. Now wash all the poop off the deck.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks like it was always ran geared. That begs to be ridden SS.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

A few of my X


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, beautiful X...

Neon Solar Aggressor and Hard Core

Philippe


----------



## 2WheelsNoMotor (May 15, 2014)

Hi Grove Innovation Owners!

I thought I'd share my Hardcore on here.

Back in 1996 my sister went to Penn State main campus. While visiting her I stopped at The Bicycle Shop. That is where I got the frame with matching bottle cage, fork, and handle bar/stem. The frame is a small. It was a wall hanging. I was told it was built, but then taken for parts. The front fork is a Grove Assault fork. They weren't sure of where and if the bike came with the Hardcore fork. I built the bike with 21 spd. XT at the time. A decade later I thought the horizontal drops were being wasted without it being a single speed. Let me know what you think.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice looking ride!


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Some Hard Core news





Phil.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Salut,

Hard Core (one from the last one)




Philippe


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Salut oneschnark, I am always amazed and appreciative of your dedication and enthusiasm towards Grove for many years now, and the quality and attention to detail towards your bike builds. But what planted the seed, to grow and flourish into this commitment for a brand less known?


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, Hard Core Fork



Philippe


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

All together

Philippe


----------



## JakeStroganoff (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm from Pennsyltuckey. I want to restore a vintage mountain bike. I ride single speed. I want a Grove.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, some News

Philippe


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a guess, but I’m thinking none of those Grove frames ever broke. Very “tough” looking. 

Enjoying all the bikes posted, great work everyone!


----------



## flo74 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi,

Philippe


----------



## thekid (Mar 13, 2006)

Philippe,
Yet another beautiful build to your very high standards, congrats!
Back in the early 1990s, I had a Hardcore built with the lower BB height of an Assault/Aggressor, in size 19 inch, with a low-rise Hothead, painted in Wineberry with silver splatter. I regret selling it on a regular basis, and dream about finding it again, or another like it, some day.
Cheers,
T.K.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Some News




Philippe


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, X with assault Fork and Grove stem

Philippe


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Early X Frame*

Not all Groves have ended up across the pond! Nearly 27yrs. after building this bike up at my bike shop in VT. it is coming back to me. My partner in the shop who I bought out a year after opening took this with him on the way out the door. We have remained friends over the years and in sporadic contact. The bike was usually part of our conversations and I always have told him that if he ever gets rid of it to let me know. Well he did and didn't, longish story, but I intercepted it anyway.

The bottom line is he never rode it. It has less than 100 miles on it I believe. All as built in 1987 in my shops racing "Team Holstein" motif. Farmer John tire on the rear of course! XT shifters/derailleurs and back brake, Bullseye hubs (Sun Mistral rims) and cranks (with keeper), can't remember what seat post but I do believe there is a white Turbo under that hideous gel seat cover. Flex stem due to my association with Off Road at the time and Suntour pedals with it looks like Toe Flips of some sort.

The front brake is the only thing that I don't wholly remember although I know it is what I put on there. It is a set of Suntour Roller Cam arms with some king of lever/pulley thing going on that may come back to me when I get the bike in the stand here in a little bit. If anyone knows what the heck it is though in the meantime feel free to speak up!

If you look through the thread there is not another X on here with an under the seatstay brake mount, although there are some with under the chain stay. I got this from Bill after building a few Assaults and looking to do another he mentioned that they had just started making these so I went for one instead. Got delivered to me at the first New England Mtn. Bike Championships at Mt. Snow where his guy won the Pro class going away. I remember him getting a can of coke hand up on the last lap and that always stuck with me (obviously).


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Great looking bike, more pics of that front brake, when you can.


----------



## thekid (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello Bob, thanks for sharing your very early Grove X with us.

In addition to the U-brake position, this is the only X I have seen with shift cables routed internally, entering the head tube, running through the boom tube, and with the rear exiting the drive side seat stay behind the rear axle. Very nice details!

In the pictures I saw of this bike on FB, I did not see the pink, udder painting on the area around the bottom bracket. Now, I can rest easy that it is really a Vermont Holstein. 

I lived in Vermont and visited your shop at least once back in the day, and met you through Steve Bellefeuille at a trade show or two since then. Thanks again for the success story of re-capturing the Grove that got away; it gives me hope that mine will find its way back to me, against all odds.

Cheers,
T.K.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Do you mean this guy?









T.K., Yeah I know exactly who you are. Cheers back at ya!

Thanks for pointing out the oddities. I do remember that the bike was a PITA to cable! Do unto udders!


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Classy bike. Thanks for sharing. But why are you selling it when you got it back after such a long time.

1988 Grove Innovations X Frame (mint original condition) | Retrobike


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bigwheel said:


> Not all Groves have ended up across the pond! Nearly 27yrs. after building this bike up at my bike shop in VT. it is coming back to me. My partner in the shop who I bought out a year after opening took this with him on the way out the door. We have remained friends over the years and in sporadic contact. The bike was usually part of our conversations and I always have told him that if he ever gets rid of it to let me know. Well he did and didn't, longish story, but I intercepted it anyway.
> 
> The bottom line is he never rode it. It has less than 100 miles on it I believe. All as built in 1987 in my shops racing "Team Holstein" motif. Farmer John tire on the rear of course! XT shifters/derailleurs and back brake, Bullseye hubs (Sun Mistral rims) and cranks (with keeper), can't remember what seat post but I do believe there is a white Turbo under that hideous gel seat cover. Flex stem due to my association with Off Road at the time and Suntour pedals with it looks like Toe Flips of some sort.
> 
> ...


Should clean up nicely. Seatpost looks like a Suntour XC to me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mauricer said:


> Classy bike. Thanks for sharing. But why are you selling it when you got it back after such a long time.


He's a streamlined individual...plus a part of that silly 'Bigwheel' 29'er fad.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

I shouldn't be asking anyway. Have sold so many bikes in the last 10 years, so shouldn't be surprised. And a 29er found its way into my stable as well.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> He's a streamlined individual...plus a part of that silly 'Bigwheel' 29'er fad.


That was so 1999 Eric. I'm on the b+ bus these days. Just trying to raise enough bike bucks to be able to afford one....


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Some news...


Philippe


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

X



Philippe


----------



## spaltinho (Oct 28, 2008)

*Missing fork*

I recently found this beauty. A X frame with the fantastic Glowing Nuclear Lizard paintjob.

Only a fork is missing. Do you know someone who might have one ? I really want to keep it original and don't want to put a fork from another manufacturer.

(Doesn't matter which model or colorway)


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Holy ****, that thing is amazing


----------



## hwcn (Jul 31, 2010)

*Prototype Grove 2b1*

I was the original owner of the prototype 2B1 tandem. It was started by Bill Grove for he and his wife and hanging unfinished in his shop somewhere between 1990-1991 when Grove Innovations was owned by the Bicycle Shop where I worked. The down tube is a bit smaller in diameter than the production 2B1's. This was Bill Groves first mountain tandem started, but not the first one completed. I believe it measures 18.5/15.5 center to top.

I sold it to my best friend in the mid 90's. The pictures posted are from last winter. Bike has not been ridden in years. It is for sale and please PM me if interested. I want it to go to a good home, but if interest is not adequate, I'm just going to buy it.

I live in State College and would be more than happy to show it to anybody interested.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, my last one
Assaut with Shimano Deer Head and Suntour





Philippe


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Grove Road


Philippe


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 24, 2020)

Does anyone have a Grove bicycle for sale? I am originally from Hershey, PA and have wanted one since I was in high school. Now I have the funds, please send me a PM if you have one you are thinking of parting with. Thanks, Brant


----------



## deitzel (Sep 30, 2021)

Trying to get in touch with Oneschnark. I don’t have the ability to send a message yet so here’s a post. It’s about the neon solar hard core I sold you in 2008.


----------



## hrjongustafson (Jul 23, 2012)

Insanely beautiful these Groves are, I haven't actually paid that much attention to them, but definitely worth a stare or three.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

